# V Collection 6 by Arturia Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 15, 2017)

*V Collection 6 by Arturia Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/15/v-collection-6-by-arturia-review/

Arturia has released *V Collection 6*. With the update to version 6, four hardware synths and instruments have been added. Besides new preset sounds, upgrades to Piano V (now version 2), Analog Lab and enhancements to the existing instrument have been made. One of the most exciting new synths is the DX7, besides other cool famous synths for you to play with. You get the total to 21 instruments including Buchla Easel V, CMI V, Clavinet V. Overall you get Analog Lab, Clavinet V, CMI V, DX7 V, Buchla Easel V, Synclavier V, B-3 V, Mini V, Piano V, Stage-73 V, Matrix-12 V, Farfisa V, Solina V, SEM V, Wurli V, Jup-8 V, ARP 2600 V, CS-80 V, Prophet V, VOX Continental V, Modular V.

The new instruments are a *Buchla Easel V*, great for sound design and ambient textures. The Buchla Easel V is a reason on its own to upgrade to Version 6. The new *DX7 V* is an emulation of Yamaha DX7 sounds without the complicated programming that a DX7 requires,* Clavinet V* is a physically modeled Hohner Clavinet and *CMI V* is the famous original sampling synthesizer we know as the Fairlight CMI.







Arturia has been developing emulations of vintage synthesizers that have a reputation for authenticity and excellence. Arturia is a team of passionate people was founded in Grenoble, France and specializes in the development of music software and hardware for professional and amateur musicians. Arturia did send me a review copy with no strings attached.






Read the Full Review here:
*V Collection 6 by Arturia Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/15/v-collection-6-by-arturia-review/


----------

